# Archaeologists stumble into Krough's garage



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

LINKED HERE


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good example of how a mummy could horrify!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Does kinda look like Krough's work. Hey Krough, just how old are you anyway?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It sure does BD.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HMM does it look like kroughs work or is it kroughs work?.......


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

or is it a past life of Krough?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That would make an awesome prop for my cemetary.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Can I get one on eBay?


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

It does look like a prop for sure!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

That pic's going in the file for Halloween 2007. He'll look great sitting in the corner of the graveyard. Nice find!


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Its just like Krough to make something like this during the "off season" I mean he NEVER stops he is the Duracell of Halloween Prop Building ! We don't stand a chance this year


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Krough, have you been leaving your props in South American jungle caves again?


----------

